# Feral baby not leaving home



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello Pigeon Lovers! I recently discovered a nest, parents and 2 babies outside my window in a planter attached to my high rise building back in mid March. I have had front row seats to their entire lives the past 6 weeks and I've loved every minute. The mother left awhile ago, but the dad has been here daily raising the babies. They finally started flying and have gone to the building across the street but always back here to mine where they sleep, with the father here nearby as well. I also noticed another bird around just yesterday and wondered if they were finding mates already. This morning they all left early, but only 1 returned late this afternoon. The father has since been back to check on him twice, but left again and has not returned. My question is, is it normal for them to leave and start their lives at different times? Would the father abandon the one that is left here? This is hopefully unrelated but I have noticed a louse fly in it's feathers, and it has a few small mud balls on 3 of its toes. Is there any chance it could be ill and that is why it's still here alone? I had made a point of not feeding them (other than water) as I didn't want to interfere, so I have not cleaned their space yet either. Maybe I need to clean and disinfect the area now. I am just wondering if all this is a normal. It's sad to see only one here sleeping all alone tonight for the very first time. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and have a nice evening!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo of him? It's normal for the parents to start a new nest somewhere else. At 6 weeks old he must be almost independant and will be able to eat by himself. When was the last time you saw him getting fed by the father?


----------



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

*Baby feral staying behind*

Hi Marina, thank you for the reply. I was observing this morning so as to update you. He slept alone through the night and when his father flew by this AM he flew out after him and was gone for awhile. They both came back but the father was pruning himself and the baby looking for food in the dirt. The father spoke to him, he got all excited and tried to feed, but the dad wouldn't. He went back to the dirt, pruned himself and they hung out for about an hour. Then the dad left and now he has gone as well. Today is the second day that the father has not fed him. The attached group pic is of the babies with the father ~5 days ago, and then the other 2 pics are of the one from this morning. (I tried getting one with the fly exposed but he wouldn't come out.) As I am typing this the dad flew back but not the baby yet. I will keep watch all day as my desk is right here next to the window.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They are now old enough to eat by themselves, the dad will stop feeding them. They will follow the dad around and he will show them where to find food. So no need to worry, it's all natural. The stuff on the toes is probably dried up droppings.


----------



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

*Feral Baby Update/Question*

Hi Marina, ok so you were right. She went out with the dad mid morning and was out the rest of the day/night. I was convinced they were gone so I cleaned out the entire area, and blocked off where their nest was as it's right under our AC/Heat unit. I didn't want the mother returning with a new batch and then getting hurt from the unit turning on. So now the situation is, they returned the following afternoon and I suppose I made too much of a big deal on my surprise seeing them back (I have always said hello to them and made sounds at them so they aren't afraid when I care for the plants near their nest). As that was yesterday morning, it appears what happened was the father took her out, then brought her back here and left her when he saw me greet her. I have not seen him since. Now, she is coming up to me and sitting on my head! I suppose I made a mistake in petting her a few times and now she is crazy for me. There is also another new male visiting now for the past 2 days trying to mate with her, but she is not even 2 months old! At first I shooed him away, but now I am wondering, if they indeed mate for life, maybe he will take her out and help her find food? I don't know what to do as she seems attached to me now and I have not seen her leave to look for food since she returned. I know this sounds crazy but I want her to move out and be happy and self sufficient, and I need to block the space as soon the AC unit will be needed. Thank you so much for your time Marina, I am so thankful you are out there responding as there is really not this much specific information on the internet!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That is so nice! It's up to you if you want to start feeding her. Unfortunately this will attract more pigeons and things can get out of hand quickly.

2 months are still young, they reach maturity 4 to 5 months. It sounds more like the male wants to dominate her, so rather chase him away.

Provide her with a safe spot to sleep at night, and let her do her thing out there during the day.


----------



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi Marina, yes so I finally broke down today and fed her oatmeal and quinoa (dried) as she was covered in dirt from my planter continually looking for food. She sits outside the window most of the day and comes running to me when I open it and nestles into my fingers. She is completely alone, and that bruiser male was only here for a short time this AM. I will definitely shoo him off when I see him next. I can't have a pet bird as my partner would kill me and we are in this space for only a year, but I couldn't stand to see her just sit here day in and day out not eating. I am surprised her family never came back for her. She does fly fine but appears to simply prefer staying here. She is very relaxed during the day. When she is not sleeping she digs in the dirt or goes over to the building across the street to hang out, but not as much as when her brother was with her. My new question is, if I continue to give her a little oatmeal, I am hoping it will give her some strength to get out on her own and start exploring and looking for food and friends. However, do you think it could do the opposite and prevent her from leaving? Is my petting her confusing her do you think?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's really unusual for a fledgling to be so tame. They only become tame when less than 2 1/2 weeks old, unless one spend a lot of time with them. I don't want to encourage you feeding her, off course if I was in your situation, I would have done it and even allowed her into the apartment! 

Otherwise, put down seeds for her only in the morning, and let her go off during the day. A year is still a long time, she will eventually find a mate and move on. I hope! Maybe your partner will change his mind when he sees the 2 of you together.

When she is finished eating, remove the seeds. That way other pigeons will stay away. Let us know how things are going.


----------



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi Marina, interesting to hear! I had African Grey's growing up so maybe she can tell I like birds  But that brings up another question. Is there anything else I can feed her that I could get at a grocery store with very limited selection? I tried corn, zucchini, rice, quinoa, oatmeal and apple (all raw and chopped small). She seems to only like the oatmeal. Also, how much approx should I put down in the morning? Her dad came by today, and he ate up the rice she wouldn't touch. She tried feeding off him but he pushed her away rather aggressively. 
Thank you again for all the information! -- Dawn


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Rice is not very nutritional and the vegetables they don't eat. Try to get small seeds, a dove or wildbird mixture that has a variety of seeds. She probably doesn't know how to eat seeds. Mix a bit into her oatmeel and increase the amount of seeds every day till eventually she will only eat the seeds.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can put down 50 ml, small amount of oats mixed with seeds.


----------

